# Shiny and new! Excited!



## Graham W (2 Sep 2013)

So, I've taken the plunge, blown the budget and this is the result: the Worx SR01.







Loving how light and responsive it is compared to the previous monster. And I've even had my first successful outing clipping in. (I'm sure there are plenty of falls waiting to happen, but for the first ride to go well has pleased me no end.)

Happy days.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Sep 2013)

You'll need to get rid of the half link chain pretty soon....they lengthen really quickly. I'd lose the rear brake as well, it spoils the lines of a beautiful bike. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Graham W (2 Sep 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> You'll need to get rid of the half link chain pretty soon....they lengthen really quickly. I'd lose the rear brake as well, it spoils the lines of a beautiful bike. Very nice indeed.


Thanks. And good to know about the chain. I'll keep an eye on that.


----------



## thegravestoneman (3 Sep 2013)

I would keep the rear brake, nice bike!


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2013)

Keep the rear brake and ditch the chain.


----------



## 3narf (4 Sep 2013)

Lovely! Keep the rear brake and the freewheel.


----------



## Graham W (4 Sep 2013)

Thanks guys.
I'm not going to do anything just yet - especially with regards to the rear brake: I'm learning how to ride clipless first and fixed is stage 2.
In the meantime, just racking up the miles so much more easily than on the previous bike. Why didn't I do this before??

Edit: that should have been racking up the miles, not raking... Not sure what that would suggest about my riding...


----------



## cuberider (23 Jan 2014)

very nice looking bike


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 Jan 2014)

Stunningly gorgeous bike!! Enjoy


----------



## Smurfy (23 Jan 2014)

dave r said:


> ditch the chain.


----------



## Chris-H (24 Jan 2014)

Very nice mate.......never having had any experience of Fixies I don't understand why you should ditch the chain but all I can is enjoy


----------



## Andrew1971 (23 Feb 2014)

That's a very nice bike keep it as it is look's good


----------



## Burton (12 Mar 2014)

Looks great - I'd leave it as is too.


----------



## Dan87 (30 Jun 2014)

Can i ask how much this set you back? it's a lovely looking bike


----------



## Mike Rudkin (29 Jul 2014)

Lovely looking bike-some chain tensioners would be good as chain looks a tads slack.


----------



## Andrew1971 (15 Aug 2014)

Look's like it has chain tensioner's.


----------

